# Simatic.net.ru



## uz71 (25 Januar 2007)

Hat wer eine Ahnung wo simatic.net.ru gelandet ist?


----------



## MSB (25 Januar 2007)

Hat das etwa auch maxi geklaut


----------



## Werner54 (25 Januar 2007)

*Geht nicht*



MSB schrieb:


> Hat das etwa auch maxi geklaut


NEIN, maxi hat keine Zeit, maxi liest im Duden.


----------



## zotos (25 Januar 2007)

Werner54 schrieb:


> NEIN, maxi hat keine Zeit, maxi liest im Duden.



Das war zwar gemein... aber gut 

*ROFL*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Januar 2007)

Werner54 schrieb:


> NEIN, maxi hat keine Zeit, maxi liest im Duden.


Da fällt mir folgendes ein:
Neulich brannte es in der Bibliothek von Georg W. Bush. Beide Bücher fielen den Flammen zum Opfer. Dabei hatte er das eine noch nicht einmal begonnen auszumalen.


----------



## Maxl (26 Januar 2007)

uz71 schrieb:


> Hat wer eine Ahnung wo simatic.net.ru gelandet ist?


Darf ich fragen was Du dort suchst?

Eigentlich hat sich das Forum (bzw. der Forum-Chef) von Raubkopien distanziert!!

mfg


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Januar 2007)

Maxl schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was Du dort suchst?
> 
> Eigentlich hat sich das Forum (bzw. der Forum-Chef) von Raubkopien distanziert!!
> 
> mfg


Maxl, das spricht für sich  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## maxi (26 Januar 2007)

Werner54 schrieb:


> NEIN, maxi hat keine Zeit, maxi liest im Duden.


 
Habe schon einen gegessen,
hat gar nix geholfen.


----------



## Question_mark (27 Januar 2007)

Hallo,



			
				uz71 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat wer eine Ahnung wo simatic.net.ru gelandet ist?



Vielleicht beim Staatsanwalt ???

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (27 Januar 2007)

*Duden*

Hallo,



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe schon einen gegessen,



Essen kann jeder, aber lesen ????  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (27 Januar 2007)

die hatten ihren kram auf rapidshare, und rapidshare hat grad mächtig dreck am stecken mit einstweiligen verfügungen.
die gema hat vor ein paar monaten eine antipiraterieabteilung gegründet...

gema betrifft zwar diese russische seite nich, aber seit dem sind viele die ihren kram dort haben vorsichtig geworden falls die staatsanwälte damit durchkommen das rapidshare daten preisgeben muss...

artikel dazu gibts bei heisse, google,...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (27 Januar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> die hatten ihren kram auf rapidshare, und rapidshare hat grad mächtig dreck am stecken mit einstweiligen verfügungen.



jetzt bin ich neugierieg,

was gabs denn da bei den Russen ?


----------



## mst (27 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich neugierieg,
> 
> was gabs denn da bei den Russen ?


 
einfach alles - Musik, Filme, Programme usw...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (27 Januar 2007)

*Simatic.net.ru *



mst schrieb:


> einfach alles - Musik, Filme, Programme usw...



So?
Filme und Musik über Simatic oder was  ?

Jetz bin ich noch neugieriger !


----------



## mst (27 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> *Simatic.net.ru *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nein, ich meinte rapidshare ansich und nicht das Russen SPS Forum


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (27 Januar 2007)

mst schrieb:


> nein, ich meinte rapidshare ansich und nicht das Russen SPS Forum




Ich meinte das Russen - Teil.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Januar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ..falls die staatsanwälte damit durchkommen das rapidshare daten preisgeben muss...


Äh, wie ungut  ! Wie lange speichern die denn ihre Daten?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (27 Januar 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Äh, wie ungut  ! Wie lange speichern die denn ihre Daten?




hehe,
wer wird dann denn gegrillt?

Nur die Uploader oder auch die Downloader ?


----------



## ge-nka (27 Januar 2007)

uz71 schrieb:


> Hat wer eine Ahnung wo simatic.net.ru gelandet ist?





Unfortunately the hoster PeterHost has closed site http://simatic.net.ru
 under the request of Siemens "because Simatic is TradeMark of Siemens"

Work Russian XXXX://simatic.XX.ru/phorum.dhtml

but this forum have problem with small timeout for Enter of numerical code.

Need paste text from buffer and fast insert numerical code from figure.

Possible we create new forum. Need wait...


In CVAKLA place files only in TEMP folder.
Not need upload files in ROOT folder.


----------

